
An R interface to jExcel library to create web-based interactive table - swechhya
https://github.com/Swechhya/excelR
======
th0ma5
I still don't know who Shiny is for... For very small organizations? You'd be
a fool to run Shiny in a place over even just a couple hundred people... I've
never seen any kind of seriousness around denial of service, pen testing, end
to end data security, etc. If you're smart enough to be using Shiny to make
something really great, you should also be smart enough to understand the
risks of web applications. And I could also add with Shiny are you providing
analysis or an illusion of an analysis platform with a risk of
misinterpretation?

The best fit seems to be demoing work during a presentation or similar with it
running locally... Where you can move some sliders and discuss some scenarios.
Anything more than that and Shiny seems to promise you a turn key solution to
weakly understood risks.

~~~
mr_t
I don't quite get why someone would be a fool to run Shiny. Can you elaborate
on that?

~~~
tomecki
Fool is a tough word. IMHO it's terrific how quickly you can go from an idea
to a local dashboard, but on the other hand it's non-trivial to get it from
the one-person dashboard to a >1000 user production application with some
uptime guarantees, authorization, metrics, error collection.

~~~
jointpdf
What about ShinyProxy for this purpose (“productionizing”)?
[https://www.shinyproxy.io/](https://www.shinyproxy.io/)

~~~
tomecki
This is one potential solution. Good read on scaling shiny:
[https://appsilon.com/alternatives-to-scaling-
shiny/](https://appsilon.com/alternatives-to-scaling-shiny/)

------
firenzeduomo
In what aspect is jExcel better than rhandsontable? Asking out of curiosity,
love having more of these spreadsheet libraries for Shiny!

~~~
nabla9
handsontable is free only for non-commercial use.

------
refik
I wonder if it is possible to get the edits back in the R session. Tried but
no luck.

~~~
ps101
It's not possible at the moment. A week or two ago they introduced shinymeta
which allows you to save the state of the R environment but that doesn't
extend to js objects.

------
RocketSyntax
thank you! we will put this to use. interested to try it today and see the
data filters.

the use case i would see is filtering/sorting through pvalue column in a table
beneath a manhattan plot

------
larrydag
is there a google sheet equivalent?

~~~
RocketSyntax
huh? just read your sheet into a dataframe

